
Cloud Foundry Foundation CEO Sam Ramji Departs for Google - jtwaleson
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/17/cloud-foundry-foundation-ceo-sam-ramji-departs-for-google/
======
jtwaleson
As someone involved with Cloud Foundry and really liking the platform (we're
adopting it in our own hosting solution) I really wonder what keeps it from
going mainstream. Kubernetes for example is doing great but is so much more
difficult for developers to work with.

Maybe Sam Ramji departing for Google will bring CF more close to GCP.

